# 2005 vw beetle 2.0



## koubunthet.edunpic (3 mo ago)

this car don't have evaporator temperature sensor, what sensor does control compressor clutch? 
because compressor is working more time not disengage but If I push button a/c switch off is turn off clutch, it work good


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

koubunthet.edunpic said:


> this car don't have evaporator temperature sensor, what sensor does control compressor clutch?
> because compressor is working more time not disengage but If I push button a/c switch off is turn off clutch, it work good


AC pressure switch I believe


----------



## koubunthet.edunpic (3 mo ago)

Darepoole said:


> AC pressure switch I believe


you think that high pressure sensor


----------

